# First Session



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was quite nervous about this but it turned out fine. I believe I brought up everything that needed to be said, and we even finished early. I don't mind my psychologist (although her look reminds me of a substitute teacher I hate). Guess I'll find out how helpful she's gonna be after I see her more. My next appointment is in early June, and then there will be two weeks between the sessions. This first one took about 1:40.

Anyway, I was surprised at how easily it was to bring everything up to her. I mentioned many past experiences as examples. Although that may have been the extra meds. One-on-one I seem to be fine. Hah - she mentioned group therapy for people with anxiety and I had to decline that. Sorry! She also has a student working with her but again, sorry, personal issues etc. so no deal. She was fine with that though.

I was given a couple forms to fill out after she got to know my history, which consisted of mostly the type of questions you'd find on your average 'do you have social anxiety/depression' quiz. No biggie.

Basically she informed me that I, most definitely, have social anxiety from what I explained to her. So it's kinda nice to actually be diagnosed, if that's what you can call it, even if it was the most obvious thing on the planet.

Oh - and she specializes in CBT! :banana 
Which is great, since that's probably the best route for me to take.

The only thing I didn't like about her was she seemed to ignore what I was saying about having a job/working/interviews. After explaining to her that it is a constant panic attack and my family is not what you'd call 'financially stable' she still seemed to think that I just haven't found the right job yet. Then I explained to her that _any_ job is going to give me anxiety and even if I did find one that I could sort-of handle, the stress would be *huge.* Then there's the question of going to college at the same time. I hear too many stories of people either 
a) quitting their job due to anxiety, or
b) dropping out of college due to anxiety.

I can barely handle _one_ of those. (I told her all of this also...still surprised at how open I was).

Well that's basically it. I won't have to be a complete wreck next time because I've already met her and know what to expect at least somewhat. I'm looking forward to the next appointment.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Illusion

The session sounds like a great start! She seems to tick a lot of the boxes for you, and that deserves a WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

On the job front - BRING IT UP AND BRING IT UP - and make it very very clear how BIG this is for you. If you feel she is being dismissive - TELL HER THATS HOW YOU FEEL. I spent far too many years backing down in therapy, and then finding myself with the same problems 4 years later, to advise you any other way.

Learning to be asserive if you arent is hard - but with a therapist it is absolutely the best place to begin. She needs to know whats going on inside and to EMPATHISE WITH YOU. A therapist who cannot empathise should think about retraining ...

Can you get sessions once a week? Once a month is quite far apart considering the emotional symptoms you have  Perhaps filling in with self help will be a good idea if not. Gimme a shout if you like.

If you feel unheard, you will begin to resent her and therapy will founder. That is your emotional deprivation schema - you feel you are not listened to - and if you let it get activated enough you will feel angry and possibly avoid therapy. SO - TELL HER!! Make sure she damn well knows whats going on in Illusions heart that day, mm'kay? 

Whee!!

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job Illusions!! 

Ross has some good advice there with bringing up those feelings. I am trying to do that more and more, and I took some baby steps too. Last time I corrected my therapist on a couple occasions when it seemed she thought I was facing 'x' situation instead of 'y' situation. I had to just speak up and say that's actually not right, and she was totally willing to listen to get a more accurate idea.

That's also a great sign that you're looking forward to the next appointment! I think I was in a bit of a "oh **** what have I done revealing myself that much" mode after my initial and first sessions... I'm heading in the right direction though, so I can relate to looking forward to the next session.

Great job again, and thanks for the update!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hi Illusion
> 
> The session sounds like a great start! She seems to tick a lot of the boxes for you, and that deserves a WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> ...


It's free therapy, so the only reason the next appt. is so far off is because she's booked solid. Then it'll be every 2 weeks.

And yeah, I definitely plan on making the whole job ordeal clearer. I remember telling her that it was what was worrying me the most since I'm out of high school soon. It _is_ hard to be assertive when you aren't, but I seem to have come a long way since the last psych. (I let her direct the sessions and do most of the talking). This time I talked my face off, lol. But I guess more of my face has to come off so she understands that employment just isn't an option for me at the moment.

Interesting how schemas fit into it. Anyway, thanks for the reply, WHEEEEE's, etc.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Great job Illusions!!
> 
> Ross has some good advice there with bringing up those feelings. I am trying to do that more and more, and I took some baby steps too. Last time I corrected my therapist on a couple occasions when it seemed she thought I was facing 'x' situation instead of 'y' situation. I had to just speak up and say that's actually not right, and she was totally willing to listen to get a more accurate idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I have a feeling I may have to correct her on a few things, just to make em clear. Glad you are doing that and not just letting it slide. Hope your next session goes well.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It should be interesting. I'm getting new waves of doubts about her based on the book she wanted me to read.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey dude I hear Harry Potter is training as a therapist. Look him up once you've finished the book


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

So get this.. the goal of the book is to become "a modern-day sorceror." Maybe Harry Potter has found The Way!! Ooooooh!

EDIT: Woops, this was in Illusions' thread! Me got confused.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry IllusionOfWhatTheHellIsYourRealNameAnyway


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> So get this.. the goal of the book is to become "a modern-day sorceror." Maybe Harry Potter has found The Way!! Ooooooh!


Are you serious?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl :rofl :rofl
> ...


Yes. :lol

I mean, it's not using the word "sorceror" in the Lord of the Rings sort of way, but it's still pretty ridiculous.

It just has this "I'm a guru so what I say is true no matter what" sort of tone thoughout the whole thing. I'm puzzled as to why the therapist would have thought this sort of thing would be up my alley. I don't think I'll even want to finish this book. What a waste of money.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr Wayne Dyer


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol


----------

